# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " جنتل مان " للمرة الثانية ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## العالي عالي

> يعجز اللسان عن شكر من كان توأم لافكاري
> ما كان عونا عند الحاجة اليه 
> من ساندني بحنتي 
> واجعله يفرح لفرحي 
> واحس انه حزين لحزني 
> 
> 
> الله ما رزقني خوات من امي وابوي





> ولكن رزقني بنت بمثابة اخت قريبة جدا مني 
> 
> اعجز عن شكرك يا احلى اخت  
> 
> 
> 
> بشرفني انه اقعد على الكرسي 
> ولكن يجب موافقه الادراة اولا






لا يوجد افضل منك للجلوس على كرسي الاعتراف 


اختيار موفق انوس 

لي عودة مع الاسئلة

----------


## العالي عالي

*جنتل مان

1- الإسم ؟  
2- العمر ؟  
3- جهة الدراسة ؟ 
4- لماذا اخترت المنتدى هذا وكيف تعرفت عليه؟ 
5- من الاعضاء قريب الى قلبك بحكم الصداقه؟ 
6-من الاعضاء تتمنى مقابلته شخصيا؟  
7-أول قسم في المنتدى تدخل له عندما تفتح  منتديات الحصن؟ 
8-أمنية وودت أن تحققت ؟  
9-موقف مضحك حدث معك هنا في المنتدى؟ 
10-شخص تكن له الولاء والإحترام ؟ 
11-من أكثر الأعضاء في المنتدى يحوزعلى اهتمامك؟ 
12- شاعرك المفضل ؟  
13-قالوا لك ان منتدى الحصن سيغلق لا سمح الله  ؟ما موقفك؟ 
14- هل سجلت بمنتديات الحصن بأسم آخر غير الذي  نعرفك به؟
* *


*

----------


## The Gentle Man

- الإسم ؟ محمد احمد ابو حماد  المعروف بـ جنتل 

2- العمر ؟ 23 سنه واربع اشهر بالضبط 


3- جهة الدراسة ؟ خلصت دراسه بس كنت ادرس على حسابي 


4- لماذا اخترت المنتدى هذا وكيف تعرفت عليه؟ اخترته لانه كان للكلية الي بدرس فيها وتعرفت عليه عن طريق اعلان كان موجود بمكتبة الاعتماد 


5- من الاعضاء قريب الى قلبك بحكم الصداقه؟ بصراحه هم كثار وما بقدر اعدهم بس بتقدر تحكي انه زيد وانوس 


6-من الاعضاء تتمنى مقابلته شخصيا؟ بياض الثلج وانوشه 


7-أول قسم في المنتدى تدخل له عندما تفتح منتديات الحصن؟ لما ادخل المنتدى ما بروح على قسم معين . مباشرة بروح للمشاركات الجديدة 


8-أمنية وودت أن تحققت ؟ كنت اتمنى انه احب ,, بس هلا بعد تجاري اكتشفت انه ما في صدق عشام هيك امنيتي انه ارضي امي وابوي ويكون معي فلوس كثيرة مع الدين طبعا اهم شي 


9-موقف مضحك حدث معك هنا في المنتدى؟ ما بتذكر صراحه 


10-شخص تكن له الولاء والإحترام ؟ شمعه امل 


11-من أكثر الأعضاء في المنتدى يحوزعلى اهتمامك؟ ممممممممممممم يعني تقريبا كلهم بعرفهم بس في زمان كنت مهتم بالعضو دموع الورد  :SnipeR (42): 


12- شاعرك المفضل ؟ حامد زيد بس ما بسمعلو كثير 


13-قالوا لك ان منتدى الحصن سيغلق لا سمح الله ؟ما موقفك؟ اول شي لا سمح الله لانه ملتقى النا وبصراحه انتو متنفس للجميع وان شاء الله ما يصير هالحكي 


14- هل سجلت بمنتديات الحصن بأسم آخر غير الذي نعرفك به؟ اه سجلت بعضوية اسمها زعلان منكو لسبب صار معي ومن ثم طلبت تغييرة لـ M.ballack
*
*

----------


## شمعة امل

_مسا النور_ 
_منور الكرسي_ 
1/شو هوي طموحك وحلمك بالحياة ؟
_2/__
قلم تقول له.."..لماذا الغموض.."
__قلم يعجبك..
قلم يجذبك كلماته..
قلم ترى الحزن في كلماته
قلم تقول له.الى الامام
قلم ينرفزك
قلم تقول له .قف هذا يكفي
قلم لاتستغني عنه
قلم تحتاج لقراءة كلماته
قلم تحن لرؤيته
قلم تتمنى معرفته
قلم تتمنى معرفه صاحبه_

3/اسعد يوم في حياتك عشته

_4/__مامفهومك الصريح للكلمات التاليه__.
الخيانه_
_الحب
البدايه
النهايه
الشمس
الامل
الموت
اليوم
الغد
المستقبل
الماضي_



_لي عوده 


_

_
_
_ 


_

----------


## دموع الورد

*مساء الخير جنتل**

**
1-* *ما هي صفتك السيئة (ان وجدت**)* *وتريد أن تتخلص منها؟؟**

2-* *هل تجيد فن الطبخ ؟؟؟* *
**

3-* *سؤال تريد طرحه على أحد الأعضاء ولكن هناك ما يمنعك؟؟**

4)**ما هو نصيب هذه المحطات في حياتك**

-* *الزواج* *
-* *السفر**
-* *العصبية**
-* *الحب**
-* *الرياضه**
-* *التسامح**
-* *القراءة**
-* *الشعر* *
-* *الصداقة**
-* *الصبر**

**5)_**لو زعلت من احد تتجاهله والا تقول له انك زعلان منه (كيف تتصرف** ) 

6- )* *هل ظلمت احد ؟**

**
**7-* *ما الشيء الذي فقــدته في حياتك..وبسببه..اصبح للحياة معنى اخر لديك؟**

**8-* *شخصيه تاريخيه او عربيه او اسلاميه او عالميه.يعني شخصيه بارزه للجميع.. تتمنى مقابلتها ..ولماذا؟**
**9-* *هل حدث يوما ما .. وصدمت بشخص.. وتبين لك بان هذا الانسان لايستحق منك العطاء؟**

10-* *اصعب موقف في حياتك؟ واجمل موقف بحياتك؟**

11-* *طفولتك كيف كانت.. ومع من كنت تحب ان تلهو؟**

12 -* *قدوتك في الحياة؟**


**13-* *كيف هي علاقتك بأخوتك؟ قويه.. وسط** ..* *شبه معدومه..معدومــة ؟؟؟**

14-**.. شخصيه من شخصيات الحصن الغالي تتمنى ان تقتبس منها* *
**التميز* *
**طيبة القلب**
**الابداع**
**المرح**
**التسامح**
**العقل**

**
**15-* *احلامك وامنياتك بالحياة...هل تسعى الى تحقيقها.. ام انك تتركها مجرد احلام يصعب تحقيقها. .؟* *


**16-* *من من الاعضااء تنطبق عليهم هذه الاسماء**

**الطيب**

**الكتوم* *

**الصريح* *

**الصديق* *

**الحزين* *

**المرح* *

**الرومانسي* *

**الرومانسيه* *

**خفيف الدم*

----------


## The Gentle Man

> _مسا النور_ 
> 
> _صباح النور_ 
> 
> 
> _منور الكرسي_
> 
> _منور بإسئلتك وبحضورك_
> 
> ...


شكرا على اسإلتك شمعه

----------


## The Gentle Man

> *مساء الخير جنتل*
> 
> صباح الورد 
> 
> *1-* *ما هي صفتك السيئة (ان وجدت**)* *وتريد أن تتخلص منها؟؟*
> 
> دموع الورد ما حدا بيحكي عن زيته عكر 
> بس بشوف احيانا انه دمعتي بسرعه تنزل 
> 
> ...


 
يسلموا دموع الورد على اسالتك الحلوة

----------


## تاج النساء

مرحبن

كيفو اخوي والكرسي انشالله مرتاح

حابة اتزانخ عليك شوي "كتير"
1-شو بتحكي لامك لما بتصحى من النوم  :Icon31: ؟؟

2-قبل فترة تركت المنتدى ليش وبعدين رجعت وجبتني معك  :5c9db8ce52: ؟؟

3-سمعت انك اتوقفت عشان كتبت رد في موضوع "مها" شو عملت يومها  :Bl (14): ؟؟

4-اكتب سطرين شو بعنيلك انا  :SnipeR (30):  "اذا بتكذب بموتك"؟؟

5-هل بتعتبرني متل شخصية بنات هالايام  :SnipeR (73): ؟؟

6-بتتذكر يوم ما لعبنا سبع حجار في سحاب "اكيد كنت مبسوط يومها"  :SnipeR (94):  بس بدي اسالك مين فاز فريقك ولى فريقنا  :SnipeR (62): ؟؟

7-كلمة بتحكيها لادارة المنتدى "مش تخبص ببتوقف" :Bl (14): ؟؟

8-بتحس انك ما بتتحكم بعواطفك او انها مش ملكك  :Eh S(2): ؟؟

9-اختر عضوين بيعنولك هون وشو المعروف الي قدموه الك  :SnipeR (41): ؟؟

والله لارجعلك بس اشوف كيف بدك تجاوب  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center][/align]مرحبا جنتل مان 
بتمنى تكون اسئلتي خفيفة عليك
1-ما هو سبب إختيارك لهذا اللقب في المنتدى؟وهل أنت جنتل بالحقيقة؟
2-لو عرفت أن حياتك حلم والناس بدهم يصحوك منه بتحب تصحى(تتغير حياتك)ولا بتحب تظل تحلم(راضي بواقع حياتك)؟
3-بصراحة لو أُجبرت ع الكذب هل تكذب؟
4-(بعد والديك طبعا)مين أغلى انسان عندك بالحياة(اسمه وبدون أجوبة دلوماسية لو سمحت)؟
5-لو رجع الزمان للورا ما اللحظات اللي ما بتحبها تتكرر؟ومن هم الاشخاص اللذين تتمنى إخراجهم من حياتك؟
6- من هو الصديق الذي تثق به(صفته)؟
7- لاحظت صلة عميقة بينك وبين أنوس,هل هي صداقة فقط ام أن هناك إعجاب؟وإذا في صلة قرابة بينكم فما هي؟
8-لو حصل خلاف بينك وبين شخص ما,ثم تراضيتم,هل من الممكن أن يصبح صديقك يوما ما؟أم أنك تحمل له حقد في داخلك لا يمكن إزالته مع الأيام؟

بتمنى ما أكون أزعجتك
ولي رجعة ثانية إذا جد معي اشي جديد

----------


## The Gentle Man

> مرحبن
> 
> 
> مرحبتين 
> 
> 
> كيفو اخوي والكرسي انشالله مرتاح 
> هلا خيتي 
> كثير مبسوط 
> ...


 
اهلين خيتاه

----------


## تاج النساء

السؤال التاسع ما اتجاوب
السؤال السابع حابب تتوقف شايفة
السؤال السادس اه ايهاب خربها
والسؤال الخامس لاني اختك ما بتعرف
والسؤال الرابع مرسي مرسي خجلتني

وامي بتحكيك فزعلتك نيالك يا عمي  :Cry2:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> مرحبا جنتل مان 
> 
> مرحبتين 
> اهلا وسهلا 
> 
> بتمنى تكون اسئلتي خفيفة عليك
> 
> ان شاء الله وراح نلاحظ هالشي بعد ما نجاوب 
> 
> ...


ويلكم ماي فريندز

----------


## The Gentle Man

> السؤال التاسع ما اتجاوب
> السؤال السابع حابب تتوقف شايفة
> السؤال السادس اه ايهاب خربها
> والسؤال الخامس لاني اختك ما بتعرف
> والسؤال الرابع مرسي مرسي خجلتني
> 
> وامي بتحكيك فزعلتك نيالك يا عمي


تمت الاجابه على اسئلتك 


شايفه كيف اني محبوب 
 :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
مساء الخيرات (جنتولتنا)  منور الكرسي يا عزيزي 


حبيبي محمد ، بدي تشكّل بطريقة بتشوفها انت انها مناسبة ، فريق كرة قدم من أعضاء منتديات الحصن ولا تنسى يا حلو الكابتن والمدرب والحَكَم ، طبعا الحَكَم خارج تشكيلة الفريق بس لا بد من اختياره ويكون حيادي تماما ..


شكّل فريقك وراجعلك بكومة أسئلة 
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

> [align=center]
> مساء الخيرات (جنتولتنا)  منور الكرسي يا عزيزي 
> 
> 
> حبيبي محمد ، بدي تشكّل بطريقة بتشوفها انت انها مناسبة ، فريق كرة قدم من أعضاء منتديات الحصن ولا تنسى يا حلو الكابتن والمدرب والحَكَم ، طبعا الحَكَم خارج تشكيلة الفريق بس لا بد من اختياره ويكون حيادي تماما ..
> 
> 
> شكّل فريقك وراجعلك بكومة أسئلة 
> [/align]


 

صباح الخير يا مان 

انتي الي زدت الكرسي نور حبيبي

هاي التشكيلة ان شاء الله راح اخوض فيها كاس العالم بالبرازيل 


وان شاء الله تطلع مناسبه





التشكيله الاساسية 

عاشق الحصن 

محمد العزام    ___  عمار قسايمه  __   توالي حب  ___  العالي عالي 


محمد حورية   ___  بنت شديفات    ____ شذى الياسمين 


انوشه  ___ انوس   ___  بنوته اردنيه 





المدرب : حسان القضاه قائد اسطولنا في المنتدى 


حكم الساحه : شمعه امل 

حكم الرايه 1 : جوري محمد 

حكم الرايه 2 : دموع الورد 


الحكم المساعد : دموع الندم 




وبتمنى هالتشكيله تنول رضى وزارة الشباب 


اهلا وسهلا محمود بأي وقت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

منور أبو حميد الكرسي 

بطاقه تعريف عنك بإختصار

----------


## تاج النساء

:Eh S(6):  :Eh S(6):  :Eh S(6): 
بس انا ما بلعب كرة قدم  :Bl (29):

----------


## The Gentle Man

بنعلمك اللعب 
وبخليكي تلعبي


بطاقه تعريف 
الاسم : محمد ابو حماد
اللقب : جنتوله 
العمر 23
تاريخ الميلاد : 10/02/1987
مكان الميلاد : الرمثا
الهوايه : لعب كرة القدم 
العمل : موظف سياحه وسفر وحج وعمرة

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

لكان راح نيجي انا و الاعضاء عندك لحتى تسفرنا ازا ما عندك مانع جنتل مان

----------


## The Gentle Man

مو مشكله 
اهلا وسهلا 

وفي عضوين راح يطلعو مجانا هديه على كل عشر ركاب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اه ابو حميد حضرلي حالك لتذكرة سفر على تركيا على حسابك طبعا 

انتا برازيلي صح شو رأيك بمستوى فريق السامبا لحد لآن

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

تسلم يا جنتل مان

----------


## The Gentle Man

تحية هات عشر ركاب وبتطلع مجانا 


انا ارجنتيني بدون ميسي والماني 

بحب البرازيل عشانهم نجوم سامبا 
بس ما بشجعهم 



اهلا وسهلا يا جوري

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عشرة مره وحدة من عيوني جهز حالك انتا والشباب خلينا نطلع

انتا معزوم والشباب على حفلة تخرجي أوكي

----------


## The Gentle Man

ان شاء الله 

متى بس ؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بشهر سبعه بس بحكي معك تلفون قبلها بيوم

----------


## The Gentle Man

خلص ان شاء الله 
مبروك مقدما

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يبارك فيك يا طيب

----------


## بياض الثلج

هو ابو حماد عالكرسي  :SnipeR (29): 

منور والله 

من متى قاعد ؟؟ :SnipeR (61): 

راجعة اكيد

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

اهلا وسهلا...   ابو حمادعلى الكرسي منور :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## دموع الندم

مين العضو الموجود عالكرسي هلأ؟؟

----------


## تاج النساء

يعني الاعضاء وين يا جماعة بدنا حدا يسأل ويجاوب  :Icon19:

----------


## دموع الندم

الظاهر ما في حدا

----------


## بياض الثلج

مش بس يجي الاخ ابو حماد لنسأل :SnipeR (40):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مين هسه على الكرسي يا جماعه

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا هلا جيت

تفضلو اسالو يلا بتهاوشو 

 :Bl (21):  :Bl (21): 

وين الاسئله 

انا على الكرسي يا دموع الندم

----------


## تاج النساء

كيف الروحة ع العمرة انبطست جنتولة وشو اكتر شي عجبك هناك؟؟

وجبتلي شي معك؟؟  :Eh S(9):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا انوس

الرحلة كانت كثير بتجنن
وصارت معنا كثير شغلات حلوة 
وكمان شغلات صعبه 
والله ستر كمان وحانا مروحين 

اهم شي الحمد لله على الترويحه بالسلامه 


الي بزورني يا انوس بوخذ هديه 

اونتي خص نص الك هديه خاصه 
وفي كمان لبنت شديفات وحسان

----------


## تاج النساء

طيب انا مبسوطة بهيك حالة هيويني جاي

----------


## The Gentle Man

هلا وسهلا 

بس جيبي معك شي
ما بصير تروحي عند حدا جاي من السفر بدون ما تجيبي معك هديه

----------


## تاج النساء

شو الهدية الي بتعطيني اياها برجعها عادي كيف بس  :Eh S(9):

----------


## دموع الندم

الحمد لله عالسلامه
ما عندي سؤال محدد
بس شو اكتر شي عجبك وانت بالعمره؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

محمد عندك إشي يوم الخميس ممكن أمر عندك على الرمثا مش عشان إشي بس حاب أشوفك بصير 

بعدين في سؤال اميت بتنصحني اسجل للعمرة وين ؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

مش حابة اغلبك 

بس نورت الكرسي

----------


## The Gentle Man

انوس جيبي الهديه عشان اعطيكي اياها هديه مني 


دموع الندم
الله يسلمك 
اكثر شي عجبني انه قدرت اوصل الحجر الاسود واستطعت تقبيله الحمد لله 

وكمان صارت معي شغله 
بس بعدها صارت بلاوي كثير 


يسلموا على مرورك وسؤالك

----------


## بياض الثلج

انت بعدك ع الكرسي  :SnipeR (54): 

بدك أسال وأغلبك ولا خلص توبه تقعد هوون :SnipeR (65):

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man
					

انوس جيبي الهديه عشان اعطيكي اياها هديه مني 


دموع الندم







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man
					


الله يسلمك 
اكثر شي عجبني انه قدرت اوصل الحجر الاسود واستطعت تقبيله الحمد لله 

وكمان صارت معي شغله 
بس بعدها صارت بلاوي كثير 


يسلموا على مرورك وسؤالك





احمد الله انك وصلته من اول مرة

انا تسع مرات وما قدرت اوصله 
*

----------


## The Gentle Man

أسألي بياض

حابب حدا يسال



الحمد لله
ان شاء الله الله يرزقك انك تقدر توصلها

----------


## تاج النساء

شو اخر اخبار الحب؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

بسلم علي

وماشي حاله

----------


## بياض الثلج

> أسألي بياض
> 
> حابب حدا يسال
> 
> 
> 
> الحمد لله
> ان شاء الله الله يرزقك انك تقدر توصلها


على راسي بسأل  :Copy Of 7anoon: 

1- انسان الاكتئاب من هو؟

2- لما تكون حردان وين بتررووووووووح ومع مين بتحكي ومع مين ما بتحكي؟؟

3- دلع البنات شو تعريفك اله؟؟

4- الأسماء والألقاب شو بتعنيلك ؟ وهل لها تأثير ؟


5- شو رأيك بكرسي الاعتراف ؟؟

6- لو حكيتلك هلأ هلأ بدي تكتبلي شي خص نص الي انا وبس شو بتكتب :Icon27: ؟

7- نكشات المخ كيفك معها ؟؟ بتستخدمها ؟؟ اذكر مثالين ع الاقل ؟

8- اول ما سجلت هووون ع مين تعرفت ؟؟؟

9- كيف اندليت عالمنتدى؟

10- لو حكيتلك بدي أسرقك من هووون وأوديك ع منتدى تاني بتوافق؟؟ :SnipeR (90): 

11- حمامة وقفت ع شباك غرفتك تحمل رسالة تتمنى أن تكون ممن ؟؟

12- شو بتحب تستخدك أكتر شي من الوجوه التعبيرية بقائمة الابتسامات؟

14- توقيع ملفت في المنتدى من ؟؟

يلا جاوووب  :Copy Of 7anoon:

----------


## وردة السهر

مين على كرسي الاعتراف

----------


## The Gentle Man

> على راسي بسأل 
> 
> تفضلي اسالي 
> 
> 1- انسان الاكتئاب من هو؟
> 
> هو من يشعرني بالنعاس في الوقت الذي اكون به رايق 
> 
> 2- لما تكون حردان وين بتررووووووووح ومع مين بتحكي ومع مين ما بتحكي؟؟
> ...


 جاوب وتعالي كل يوم اسألي

----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):

----------


## تاج النساء

:Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11): 
مرحبا خيو

سؤالي حلم تتمنى حدوثه،
وموقف تتمنى زواله؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

حلم اتمنى حدوثه ان اتزوج واصبح من ذوي المال 

الخيانه

----------


## تاج النساء

كيف انت اردني وجنسيتك لبناني
معناتو انا لبنانية؟؟

----------


## mylife079

مرحبا محمد ......

عندي كم سؤال


1 - موقف ندمان عليه ؟؟



2 - شو ابرز اهتماماتك ؟؟



3- اكيد طولة العمر الك محمد شو عملت او شو حققت خلال 23 سنه من عمرك ؟؟


4 - شو بتتمناااااااااااااا ؟؟


جاوب اشوف 

شكراً اخوي محمد بتمنا ما ثقلت عليك

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Db465236ff:  أبو حماد سؤالي 

شو رايك بتوقيعي؟؟؟ 

وبتتوقع انا دورت عليه دوارة ولقيته ولا لطشته زي ما هدوء دايما بحكي  :SnipeR (40): ؟واشمعنى حطيته الفترة هاي بتوقيعي :Db465236ff: ؟

ما زهقت وانت كاعد هان ؟؟ :SnipeR (40):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

محمد أخبارك يا كبير سؤالين على ماشي 

شو أكثر إشي بتحب تاكلو اليوم؟ 

كمان شو أكثر شغله بتعصبك ؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

> كيف انت اردني وجنسيتك لبناني
> معناتو انا لبنانية؟؟


 :SnipeR (86):  :SnipeR (86):  :SnipeR (86):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> مرحبا محمد ......
> 
> عندي كم سؤال
> 
> 
> 1 - موقف ندمان عليه ؟؟
> 
> موقف صار معي ما بقد راحكيه لانه انتهى وما بدي ارجعه ولا اتذكره  
> 
> ...


 
الحمد لله جاوبت بسرعه وكانت اسإلتك خفيفه

----------


## The Gentle Man

> أبو حماد سؤالي 
> 
> شو رايك بتوقيعي؟؟؟ 
> 
> حلو بس من وين لاطشيته  
> وبتتوقع انا دورت عليه دوارة ولقيته ولا لطشته زي ما هدوء دايما بحكي ؟واشمعنى حطيته الفترة هاي بتوقيعي؟
> 
> بتوقع انك لاطشيته 
> عشان ام بريص بنت شديفات 
> ...


لا ما زهقت 
بس تعالي اقعدي مكاني شوي  :SnipeR (54):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> محمد أخبارك يا كبير سؤالين على ماشي 
> 
> شو أكثر إشي بتحب تاكلو اليوم؟ 
> 
> حكيت لامي تعمل منسف وهيك النيه 
> 
> كمان شو أكثر شغله بتعصبك ؟  الكذب وانه ينضحك علي


 
اهلا وسهلا تحيه

----------


## بياض الثلج

> لا ما زهقت 
> بس تعالي اقعدي مكاني شوي


قال ما زهق قال  :Eh S(5): 

طيب هلا بزهقك دقايق بس قد تصل لساعات وراجعالك  :SnipeR (65):

----------


## تاج النساء

وبعدين ما ازهقت بدنا انبدلك جيبولنا ام بريص هون

----------


## 7ala

العالي مواضيعك حلوة كتيير يسلموو[imgr][align=center]http://http://www.cairnssmallbusiness.com.au/********s/good_job_gold_ribbon.png[/imgr][/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

شو ام بريص تيجي هووون مهي اجت زمان  :Emb3:  
خليه بضيافتنا هوون شوي 
راجعاله انا بكومة اسئلة ملطوشة  :SnipeR (54):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

:SnipeR (1):  :SnipeR (1):  :SnipeR (1):  :SnipeR (1):  :SnipeR (1):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> 


انت بطخ مين بالزبط  :SnipeR (54):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لو بياض تقعد على الكرسي وينسحب من تحتها  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> شو ام بريص تيجي هووون مهي اجت زمان  
> خليه بضيافتنا هوون شوي 
> راجعاله انا بكومة اسئلة ملطوشة


الحقي بسرعه 

راح طير من هون قريبا

----------


## بياض الثلج

> الحقي بسرعه 
> 
> راح طير من هون قريبا


بديش بطلت :Eh S(19):

----------


## The Gentle Man

طيب اوك 

على راحتك

----------

